# Mount for Casting Platform



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

.. my old skiff.









A turnbuckle will get the job done but it will rattle. 
On my new boat I had the casting platform permanently mounted to the deck.. there is no rattle while running and it is snag free for fly fishing.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I will be getting a casting platform soon (I hope   ), but I'm not too sure how to mount the turnbuckle to my deck. If you have any pictures, lets see them! I hope to install some sort of removable / flush mount. I have a kennedy turnbuckle deck plate / eye, but I'm not sure it would be up for the job. I would also like to put in a washer / back plate, but I'm not sure that it will be a possibilty...
> (underside of the deck won't win any beauty contests  )
> 
> 
> ...



First, I saw your platform the other day when I went to pick mine up. 
It looks great!
Second, I plan on mounting mine the same way shown above.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

West Marine sells a coller tie down system that is flush mount and the i-bolt screws out when not in use. There are 2 in the kit so you can straddle the center tube you have under the deck. I think it about $30 or so all S.S.. Looks good and real clean.
http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=30124&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&storeId=11151&storeNum=10119&subdeptNum=11415&classNum=11420


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

_Tide, did you ever make a decision? I had two Kennedy deck plates & eye screws that held down my cooler on the front deck for over a year without a problem.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks guys...I flew back home late late late last night and was greeted by a big brown box from strongarm....looks great! Today, I drove around after class, looking for all of the ingredients to install. I already had an extra kennedy plate / turnbuckle, but the turnbuckle is too short so this is what I came up with...
the carabiner will allow more length...I looked for a longer turnbuckle at the usual hardware stores & westmarine without luck









you'd be suprised how hard it is to find stainless beveled 2.5inch screws!









I still have an issue with that center support under the deck...not sure how that will pan out. I'll post up the results when I finish up.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds good _Tide! Maybe you can bend a piece of flat/plate SS to radius around the curved section? Or use some starboard cut out a 3" long x 1" deep x .5" wide and cut a half-moon out to fit the support and the remainder of the block for a type of backing plate?

Make sure and post a picture of whatever you come up with!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

shoot i wanna see the platform!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> shoot i wanna see the platform!


I saw the sweet platform when I went to pick mine up from Bob's house.
But Bob posted pictures of it on his thread titled "Strongarm Products" on the commercial section.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes I posted the pic's over there but I really want to see both of them mounted and used. Maybe some slime and blood?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Yes I posted the pic's over there but I really want to see both of them mounted and used. Maybe some slime and blood?



My skiff is over at Ankona trying to get the kinks worked out of the fuel system, and getting the platform "installed".

Like I posted on another thread, my skiff is over there with the tiller extension and casting platform if anyone in that area want to check them out in person.
Great quality products!
Built tough like a tank, but light!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> Yes I posted the pic's over there but I really want to see both of them mounted and used. Maybe some slime and blood?


ha..no blood yet, despite using the platform without securing it yet!!! we got into some nice reds yesterday afternoon thanks to the new platform. It's build really well, and looks great...and you can not beat the price...The only thing is that the platform wobbles. At first I thought it was the boat deck, but it has wobbled on any flat surface that I've put it on. We put a towel underneath a leg to stabilize it which worked great. I'll rig up something more permanent eventually. 
- I still don't know how I'm going to mount the platform. Honestly, I didn't give it much thought before ordering    I'll figure it out. I'm leaning toward mounting two turnbuckles on either side of the center deck support. 




























11 spots on this one


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Yes I posted the pic's over there but I really want to see both of them mounted and used. Maybe some slime and blood?
> 
> 
> ha..no blood yet, despite using the platform without securing it yet!!!  we got into some nice reds yesterday afternoon thanks to the new platform. It's build really well, and looks great...and you can not beat the price...The only thing is that the platform wobbles. At first I thought it was the boat deck, but it has wobbled on any flat surface that I've put it on. We put a towel underneath a leg to stabilize it which worked great. I'll rig up something more permanent eventually.
> ...



Once it's strapped down, it shouldn't wobble at all.
And, if it does, you can shave down two of the legs in order to get rid of the wobble.
Very easy task, but I doubt it even needs to be done.
It's just since it's not secured to anything it wobbles.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yep i agree that when you get it cinched down she most likely will be planted firm but if not a slight adjustment to one or two of the legs is all you'll need to do


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

> ...Also, are these things any good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does anyone have a link for this style tie down?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats a simple setup available at almost any hardware store that stocks a decent supply of stainless steel fastners


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> does anyone have a link for this style tie down?


I got the picture from birdsall. They can be purchased with one of their platforms, but I'm not sure if birdsall sells them separately. I couldn't have the part on their website.

-I looked at lowes, home depot, a local hardware store, and west marine...neither of those stores sell that part in my area.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > does anyone have a link for this style tie down?
> 
> 
> I got the picture from birdsall. They can be purchased with one of their platforms, but I'm not sure if birdsall sells them separately. I couldn't have the part on their website.
> ...



I remember when I bought my Copperhead that mount was $35.
I have to find the receipt from the skiff, but I know it's on there.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

heres the link for the tie down. $21.95 

http://www.birdsallmarine.com/hold-down-system-casting-platforms-p-369.html


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks, i might use this if i get a platform for my front deck


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> heres the link for the tie down. $21.95
> 
> http://www.birdsallmarine.com/hold-down-system-casting-platforms-p-369.html


bingo, that's it....and quite a steal at $21 plus shipping :-X


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i cant believe you guys cant find this at your local hardware hangout   it's nothing more than a ss eye bolt, a few ss washers, and a few ss nuts :-? the only difference is one of their washers has a little bit of cupping to it but thats nothing to be concerned about

EDIT*** ok guess maybe i need to get my eyes checked cause after a closer look i see that looks to be more of a threaded sleeve type of setup that when you remove the eye bolt the deck remains fairly smooth with the exception of the tiny lip created by the threaded sleeve : that threaded sleeve looks to be the hard-to-find part and based on my experince with speacialty ss hardware i'd have to say birdsalls price is about what you'd expect to pay for such a set up


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

We've been enjoying the casting platform! I ended up using the birdsall eye bolt. It installed easily, just in front of the under-deck support. I used a spacer to balance the platform legs, and the turnbuckle makes the platform solid!  The lean bar adds a secure feeling and offers a great place to tie up a fly line basket. Thanks again Bob!


----------

